# Microtonal guitar forum



## ixlramp (Nov 30, 2011)

Microtonal Guitarist - Index
Have just been promoted to an admin here .. i'm inviting you over .. i know there is some interest out there ..
bass too ..






Just intonation





Just intonation





31 Equal Temperament (31ET)





23ET





19ET





24ET





DIY bass with exchangeable neck, This neck is 7ET.





Infinite black space.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 1, 2011)

I can't believe there's no replies. Thanks man! 

Ray


----------



## idunno (Dec 5, 2011)

INFINITE BLACK SPACE. Thats jusst a perfect name! I was really interested in these, but then i realized i can barely make a normal instrument sound good and i would make awful music if i tried microtonal. Although i do have a few fretless instruments and i like making up notes. Ill give the site a look around, thanks for the heads up!

EDIT:who made the infinite black space instrument, i really did it! Ive got a black fretless with red strings too, great combo.


----------



## EJA (Dec 5, 2011)

ElRay said:


> I can't believe there's no replies. Thanks man!
> 
> Ray



Haha, I sure can! Another attempt at getting some microtonal momentum on ss.org!

Join the dark side!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 5, 2011)

That infinite black space is awesome! I would buy one of those in a minute if I thought there were more than one. Who made that?

Edit: found it in your old thread. It's a Monson.


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh ... Ha!  Actually it's not called 'infinite black space', that was just me describing the infinity of pitches on the black board. It's the 'Baphomet bass' by Monson Guitars. They make some amazing sinister shaped guitars. I felt like making a gallery of the microbasses i know of and just had to include a fretless too.


----------

